# My new bun Keoki!!



## bbgrl20 (May 18, 2006)

I just brought Keo home today from the animal shelter!! I am so excited and can't wait for him to get used to his new home!!
*"I though I was the only bunny"



*



*




Why are you flashing a light in my face!



**
Keo chilling in his new cage



**Mocha saying "Hey thats my alfalfa!! "




*


----------



## TrixieRabbit (May 18, 2006)

OMG! He is ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 18, 2006)

he so cute!:inlove:


----------



## naturestee (May 18, 2006)

He's so cute! I love that white belly. Aww!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 18, 2006)

Ohhh I'm in :bunnydance: love!


----------



## NZminilops (May 18, 2006)

Wowweeee what a handsome boy! How is your other bun coping with the new arrival?


----------



## bbgrl20 (May 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! Well I never thought I wouldsee Mocha jealous, but she is! I am petting keoki she'll come next tome wanting be petted! Oh and she has been thumping like there is notomorrow!!lol, but I think once they are able to be next to each otherthey'll make a good match!! I hope..


----------



## LuvaBun (May 19, 2006)

Goodness, what a handsome boy! Now you have two gorgeous bunnies . I hope that they do get to like each other!

Jan


----------



## Spring (May 21, 2006)

He is handsome! I have the exact cage!  He is to so tiny!  :inlove:

And Mocha is very pretty too . Poor girl.. lol


----------



## daisy052104 (May 21, 2006)

They both look soo sweet!!!:bunnyheart:bunnyheart


----------



## bunnydude (May 21, 2006)

So cute!


----------



## bbgrl20 (May 22, 2006)

I took keo to the vet on saturday, and theyweighed him and he only weighs 2.3 pounds!!:shock2:I though maybe heweighed about 3 lbs, I didn't think he was such a tiny guy!! And hemakes mocha look even smaller

But Mocha and him seem to get along pretty well so when it comes timefor the bonding process I think it will go pretty smoothly. I can'twait until they are both in the same cage, they practically take up mywhole apartment!!


----------



## bbgrl20 (May 23, 2006)

With each day that passes keoki gets morecomfortable with us. Today he gave me and my boyfriend ourfirst bunny kiss!! We both were so touched and excited Thenhe was exploring the apartment and jumped on to the couch with us andlayed down with us while we petted him:wink: This little guy hasalready stolen our hearts!!:hearts


Here he is with his daddy


----------



## LuvaBun (May 23, 2006)

:inlove: Aren't Bunny kisses precious? 

Jan


----------



## Spring (May 23, 2006)

Awww! I love the first few days when you get anew bunny.. everything comes new, you don't want to blink incase youmiss something!


----------



## naturestee (May 23, 2006)

OMG that's so sweet! What a little lover!


----------



## bbgrl20 (May 23, 2006)

They sure are!! Melt your heart every time:hearts:

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> :inlove: Aren't Bunny kisses precious?
> 
> Jan


----------



## bbgrl20 (May 30, 2006)

Here are some new pictures we took today ofmocha and keoki outside. They have been getting along pretty well.Mocha likes him a lot and always wants to be groomed by keo, and hedoes, they are soo cute together

















Me and my boy!


----------



## mandou15000 (May 30, 2006)

He is so cute !He's lovely!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 30, 2006)

Adorable :inlove:

Jan


----------



## daisy052104 (May 30, 2006)

Keoki and Mocha are both so adorable!! I love the pics of them!!!


----------



## Spring (May 30, 2006)

Aww! Great news that they are getting along good! Hopefully they can become fully bonded!  So cutee!


----------



## Bunni (Jun 11, 2006)

I have a bunny named mocha! he's a dutch.


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jun 11, 2006)

I didn't realize how many bunnies were named Mocha lol:? but its such a cute name!!!


----------



## Bunni (Jun 11, 2006)

*bbgrl20 wrote: *


> I didn't realize how many bunnies were named Mocha lol:? but its such a cute name!!!


Yea I know, we were thinking of naming him fudge but we thought Mocha was cuter!


----------



## Mummel (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow I have never seen leashes like that? They look 'funky'

Mochas Name really fits the nice color. What language is Keokis name? Sounds cute.


> Yea I know, we were thinking of naming him fudge but we thought Mocha was cuter!


@ Bunni

Hey if his name would have been fudge he would have probably liked my sisters bun browny


----------



## Bunni (Jul 11, 2006)

*Mümmel wrote: *


> Wow I have never seen leashes like that? They look 'funky'
> 
> Mochas Name really fits the nice color. What language is Keokis name? Sounds cute.
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Haley (Jul 11, 2006)

Aww! Your buns are soo cute! Good luck with the bonding!

Haley


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jul 11, 2006)

*
The name is Hawaiian It has a really boring meaning like james or something...but I thought it fit him well!

Mümmel wrote:*


> What language is Keokis name? Sounds cute.


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jul 11, 2006)

Mocha and keoki are now bonded and are in the same cage. Now I have the impossible task of trying to bond Goku with mocha and keoki, but Keoki has already taken a nice piece of Goku ear !(my poor fluffy guy) With time ...hopefully:?


----------



## chinchillasundertherainbow (Jul 11, 2006)

He's adorable. So's the other one in the pictures.

NIce name! I have a Chinchilla named Keoki ,and another named Youri.


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jul 12, 2006)

*chinchillasundertherainbow wrote: *


> and another named Youri.


 
Oooo, I like that name, very different. I always like to pic different names for my buns. (Well with exception to Mocha, seems like everyone here has a Mocha


----------



## chinchillasundertherainbow (Jul 12, 2006)

After DJ Keoki and DJ Youri..

have you see "Party Monster" the movie?


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jul 12, 2006)

No, never heard of it. Was it out awhile ago:dunno:


----------



## chinchillasundertherainbow (Jul 12, 2006)

yeah. It was a Macaulay Culkin flic, with Seth Green and Natasha Lyonne,Chloe Sevigny,Wilmer Valderrama..etc..bout the "Club Kid" scene awhile back. If you're into that it's a neat movie.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0320244/


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the link! Wow, it wasn't to long ago, wonder why I never heard of it:dunno


----------

